# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  How would you build a character that always lies and have followers

## Zhepna

Hi,

we play 3.5, all books, book of erotic fantasy and dragon magazines are allowed. 

I want I character that tries to lie his way through life and have followers or to control the population's mind.

for the moment, I want to have glibness, maybe suggestions, mass.

Leadership feat fits the concept but I never played with it, it seems complex.

a bard or cleric with the commerce domain seems interesting but since it's the first time I play this kind of character, I would like to know what you think.

Thanks and have a nice day.

----------


## Coeruleum

Telepath psion, erudite, ardent, or maybe something weird like mantled wilder into thrallherd. Thrallherd is better than leadership, you can mind-control people and change their memories and perceptions without them even noticing (or indeed necessarily even appearing to be present,) and your combat will probably be better than most bards or clerics if you pick the right damage powers. Reality Revision and Bend Reality are probably slightly less good than the divine version due to the XP cost but much better than the arcane version due to the lack of a gold cost and lack of components so psionics will cap out a lot higher than a bard and also be a better generalist even if it's probably a less better generalist than a cleric with the exception of spell-to-power erudite which is generally known as tier 0 for a reason.

----------


## Particle_Man

Are the followers in on the lies/scams or are the followers also being lied to?

----------


## Gruftzwerg

I would go for a warlock. 

"Devil's Whispers" is Suggestion at-will!
And it comes with the bonus that the victim believes that it was his own idea! This is unique and allows for all sorts of abuse. Just spam the ability until everybody thinks it would be a good idea to conveniently help you out in some way^^

Imho go for Warlock/Mindbender

----------


## Zhepna

> Are the followers in on the lies/scams or are the followers also being lied to?


The followers have been lied to. They believe the lies and consider him their hero.

----------


## Particle_Man

Well the Beguiler (from Player's Handbook II) base class usually screams "con artist" to me (you get mind affecting magic, illusion magic, face skills and generous skill points), but then you still need feats like leadership to actually get the followers.

Another route is the Malconvoker (a spellcaster from Complete Scoundrel) prestige class.  You are a non-evil summoner that summons fiends from the lower planes and bluffs them into following you in a beefy and later more numerous version than standard (duration not forever, but they are your followers for the spell duration, at least).  Eventually you can do Planar Binding on some of the Major Players from Below.  I mean, it is risky, but it is an interesting deal.

----------


## bookkeeping guy

This job class would be... 

POLITICIAN!

----------


## pabelfly

Reminds me of the Sir Bearington greentext

https://imgur.com/6aGwHqf

----------


## vasilidor

All i can see in my head are certain people I cannot mention due to the 'no real world politics or religion' rule.
They lie about pretty much everything and have a large following group.

----------


## Particle_Man

Tbh any character with the bluff skill can get by. I had a hex blade that lied his way up the ranks and ended up emperor.

----------


## ShurikVch

In the _Dragon_ #335, there was the Charlatan PrC with such class features as "Steal the Credit", "Fearsome Reputation", "Master of Lies", and "Puppet Master"

Start as Changeling Factotum, go Charlatan, then - since the PrC is only 5 levels long - into Chameleon (cast _Glibness_ and _Guidance of the Avatar_ for +50 on your Bluff check)

----------

